# Getting Better



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My first watch photograph!










My latest, still not great but I have improved


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Very good JOT, your braver than me my first attemps whent straight to the recycle bin!! At least with digital you can try and try again.

MIKE..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice job John. I'm taking my first pictures at the moment, but have not sorted out lighting etc. I bought a new camera with advice from forum members (more on that soon), but so far here is the result: before and after heavy work in Photoshop (at which I'm no expert







)


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

no expert at posting pictures either...


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

OK, a .JPG file is not the same as a .jpg file it seems.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice pics. If it wasn't for digitaol cameras, I would never take a photo, amount of errors made


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong with either of them Jot and Pieter, just keep practicing. I usually take about a dozen or so diffet shots before I hook the camera to the pc to see how they have come out. If I get 2 I'm happy with it's a good day! This digital stuff is all about try, try and try again. Only have to empty the memory to start again.


----------

